# guter, leiser und günstiger Sockel 775 Kühler



## Dorsi (3. März 2010)

*guter, leiser und günstiger Sockel 775 Kühler*

Nachdem ich in nächster Zeit vor habe meinem Pc einige neue Hardware zu spendieren steht auch ein neuer CPU-Kühler für mein Dual-Core System an. 
Im Moment ist irgendein billig Ding von Cooler Master drauf, zwar besser als Boxed, aber der ist mir einfach nicht mehr leise genug, deswegen auch andere Graka, und andere Gehäuselüfter .

Problem hierbei ist, der Kühler sollte relativ günstig sein (möglichst unter 20 Euro, leise und nicht allzu groß sein, da mein gehäuse nicht über allzuviel Platz verfügt, also kein son riesen Brocken ) 

Könntet ihr mir auch noch einen guten und günstigen Gehäuselüfter empfehlen?

Schonmal danke im Vorraus 

edit, maximale Höhe des CPU-Kühlers sind 12-13cm, und ich suche einen 120mm Gehäuselüfter


----------



## Clonemaster (3. März 2010)

*AW: guter, leiser und günstiger Sockel 775 Kühler*

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2

Ich schlag dir mal den Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro vor, hab den grad übergangsweise drin, diese
woche kommt noch ein neuer 

Mein PhenomII x4 965 hat 40°C idle, habs bis jetzt noch nicht die 50°C geknackt ^^
günstig ist er auch und wenn ich mein Cool&Quiet anmach oder die drehzahl festlege
ist er auch nicht zu hören und wird deswegen auch nicht gleich heiß.

Musst halt schaun ob dir das design gefällt, jedenfalls ist montage zeugs für alle
aktuellen sockel dabei, 775 1366 1156 am2/3..

edit: könnt höchstens noch sein das er dir zu groß ist oO


----------



## freak094 (3. März 2010)

*AW: guter, leiser und günstiger Sockel 775 Kühler*

Mugen 2


----------



## Lyran (3. März 2010)

*AW: guter, leiser und günstiger Sockel 775 Kühler*

Mugen2 unter 20€? 12cm hoch? Das will ich sehen


----------



## alex1028 (3. März 2010)

*AW: guter, leiser und günstiger Sockel 775 Kühler*

ich habe den ac rev 2 mit nem 8500(3,6Ghz) und der bleibt bei 42,2° echt ned schlecht für dass was er kostet^^


----------



## Clonemaster (3. März 2010)

*AW: guter, leiser und günstiger Sockel 775 Kühler*

Hab eben nochmal geschaut, der von AC würde auch grad noch von der Größe her passen
Maße: 104 x 126,5 x 58 mm (BxHxT)


----------

